# Financially Supporting the Farms



## GS 281 (Feb 11, 2016)

$20 was apparently determined to be the pre-determined baseline for recognition for financially supporting the farms back when KF made the move from being a forumer piece of shit to the site it is today. I think it is fair to acknowledge more work goes into this place than ever before. the last month with the shut downs and all is proof of that. It is probably fair to accept a few other streams of revenue at the farms. In this thread we can suggest a few ideas... but it will likely devolve into suggesting Katsu become a backpage tranny whore and Null giving up on his addiction to BIG, BLACK DICK. I will kick in a few ideas.

1. Tiers of support banners. At museums and other non-profits there is uaually multiple tiers of support. Our standard is "True and Honest Fan". How about creating a few extra tiers to see how much of a shut-in we really are?

2. Banner ads. I can deal with it.

@Thundersteam suggested an idea that it would be nice to see @Flowers For Sonichu present.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 11, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> $20 was apparently determined to be the pre-determined baseline for recognition for financially supporting the farms back when KF made the move from being a forumer piece of shit to the site it is today. I think it is fair to acknowledge more work goes into this place than ever before. the last month with the shut downs and all is proof of that. It is probably fair to accept a few other streams of revenue at the farms. In this thread we can suggest a few ideas... but it will likely devolve into suggesting Katsu become a backpage tranny whore and Null giving up on his addiction to BIG, BLACK DICK. I will kick in a few ideas.
> 
> 1. Tiers of support banners. At museums and other non-profits there is uaually multiple tiers of support. Our standard is "True and Honest Fan". How about creating a few extra tiers to see how much of a shut-in we really are?
> 
> ...



He can post it here if he wants, but I told him to talk to Null about it first.  I don't think it's a good idea worth sharing.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 11, 2016)

i want the highest tier. @Null let me give you money


----------



## DuskEngine (Feb 11, 2016)

I suggested this in chat earlier but I would be down to pay $10 for an archive of banned users' PMs.


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 11, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> devolve into suggesting Katsu become a backpage tranny whore.


We mostly suggest that for her own benefit.



DuskEngine said:


> I suggested this in chat earlier but I would be down to pay $10 for an archive of banned users' PMs.


The problem with that would be that it would tear all their dramas in the open, affecting people who haven't been banned already.



yawning sneasel said:


> 1. Tiers of support banners. At museums and other non-profits there is uaually multiple tiers of support. Our standard is "True and Honest Fan". How about creating a few extra tiers to see how much of a shut-in we really are?.


I really like this idea, also you could have banners themed after Lolcows other than Chris / or have donator rankings along the same model as the old forum user ranks based on how much in total you've donated.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 11, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> We mostly suggest that for her own benefit.




"her"


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 11, 2016)

Null flips shit at the idea of putting ads on KF even tho anyone who isn't already using Adblock is a piece of subhuman garbage who doesn't need protecting. Just put furry porn banner ads up already.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 11, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Null flips shit at the idea of putting ads on KF even tho anyone who isn't already using Adblock is a piece of subhuman garbage who doesn't need protecting. Just put furry porn banner ads up already.



Isn't that why such ads wouldn't generate terribly much revenue?  Are there still suckers who will pay a flat rate for ads?


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 11, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Isn't that why such ads wouldn't generate terribly much revenue?  Are there still suckers who will pay a flat rate for ads?



I said "only subhuman garbage don't have adblock" and "put up furry porn ads" it'll make a fortune.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 11, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> it would tear all their dramas in the open


Yeah nigga, bloodlet that shit!


----------



## DuskEngine (Feb 11, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> The problem with that would be that it would tear all their dramas in the open, affecting people who haven't been banned already.



I generally feel like the best way to defang drama is to expose it publicly so that everyone can laugh at everyone else's stupid shit and then we can all move on with our day. Unfortunately, it rarely goes down like that.


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 11, 2016)

One random idea : we have artists of various skill levels here, one idea would be to hold like charity drives where the artists let people on the forum commission them for artwork, and they'd give a part of the profit towards the forum. Then forum trophies could be given out to the artists based on how much money they'd raise for the forum.


----------



## VLAD (Feb 12, 2016)

Is there a way for one user to buy Supporter status as a gift for another user? I think that would be an interesting idea to implement.

Or maybe someone could pay double the fee for Supporter status to revoke the status of a user they have a huge grudge against.

Basically, we need to figure out how to Monetize Our Autism.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2016)

VLAD said:


> Is there a way for one user to buy Supporter status as a gift for another user? I think that would be an interesting idea to implement.
> 
> Or maybe someone could pay double the fee for Supporter status to revoke the status of a user they have a huge grudge against.
> 
> Basically, we need to figure out how to Monetize Our Autism.



Autistic slapfights between users have never been terribly entertaining unless one of them becomes permanently halal as a result.

The occasional bloodletting to flense a pocket of infection is one thing but I'm not sure that would lead to anything good.  More importantly, it would devalue supporter status and make less people willing to spring for it in the first place.

Paying to change someone's avatar or for custom banners for yourself or others would allow for more good natured autism.


----------



## Null (Feb 12, 2016)

We're not hurting for money. I have long term plans for making the forum fun and more profitable but I refuse to accept money without a service or return for it.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Feb 12, 2016)

VLAD said:


> Is there a way for one user to buy Supporter status as a gift for another user?


Yes, you can do that already.



VLAD said:


> Or maybe someone could pay double the fee for Supporter status to revoke the status of a user they have a huge grudge against.


The way that would turn out would be a conflict involving @*Asterisk* and a user he dislikes wherein said user tries to revoke his supporter status, and being asty as ever * will bitch said person out and either throw a massive fit or dump tons of money on the forum to revoke the other guy's supporter account (possibly both). Repeat ad nauseam.

Overall it would be really gay.


----------



## John Daker (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll donate another $20 if you bring back edgeville


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (Feb 12, 2016)

what if we figured out some way to make shitposting lolcows mine for bitcoins for us? like, make Verified users have to click a Captcha button that also makes their computer do a little bitcoin algorithm everytime they post

like even if its a tiny fraction of a bitcoin per post imagine a user like marijan mining we'd be rich in a week

we would call it the Quantum Autism Generator


----------

